# Making rhinestones with vinyl cutter



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I own a vinyl cutter and am familiar with vinyl cutting and thermoflex for clothing. I saw a friend once making rhinestone designs using a vinyl cutter. Not sure what material he would use to cut the design, but then he would pour rhinestones over it, scatter them with a brush so them all flipped over correctly, then the design was made and he would apply a clear tape to transfer and ready for retail or peel back to heat press and apply. Im familiar with how its done just wanted to see if maybe someone can point me in the right direction as to what I need to purchase in order to get me going in creating rhinestone transfers. I want to expand my business in that area. Also if anyone knows any youtube videos that would be awesome as I have searched and had no luck in what I am seeking. thanks in advance. 

One last thing, is there a certain software needed to cut the designs because I know its circles cut in order for the stones to fall in place.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Sticky flock is the standard product used to create the templates

I think they recommend a 60 degree blade - make sure your cutter has enough downforce

There are a bunch of threads in the Rhinestone section about software, but if you have a vector program you cut with already, you can just make the right sized circles and paste them where you want your design


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I have plenty 60 blades, and yes I have vectoring along with cutting software. Thanks I will search in the forums for more info, I will be purchasing sticky flock tomorrow along with rhinestones.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

You can use your cutter to cut through different types of template materials. Basically use some software to genereate the circles, load the template material, and cut it out to generate the template. Pour some stones over the template and brush them in. Then use transfer tape to pick up the stones and go press it on a shirt.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Not really sure im understanding. Sighs, sorry.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Is sticky flock the same as thermoflex vinyl?
Also is the transfer tape you are referring to the same one used for car vinyl? The paper transfer kind.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Sticky flock: Fuzzy on the top

How To Prepare-Cut-and-Weed Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template Material - YouTube

Transfer tape is typically transparent

How to make a Rhinestone Transfer - YouTube


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Has anyone had luck using the laserpoint 2 from us cutters vinyl cutter to make rhinestone templates? Looking at the tutorial off youtube Im having doubts that the cutter will be precise enough to cut that many circles that small.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

williekid said:


> Has anyone had luck using the laserpoint 2 from us cutters vinyl cutter to make rhinestone templates? Looking at the tutorial off youtube Im having doubts that the cutter will be precise enough to cut that many circles that small.




your best bet would be to order a piece of sticky flock. and get a file to make a sample cut there are many sites that sell the file for you to cut and they also have some free files or some as low as $1 so your cost to try it out would not be that much. i do this but i have a Roland GX-24 so im not familiar with your cutter. good luck..


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

I have purchased many files to cut on my cutter from several vendors and have had good luck with all of them. The files are usually either svg or eps files, occasionally cdr but not often. Make sure that your software is able to import one of those file formats. I have used 4 or 5 different rhinestone software packages and it seems each one does some things better than the other software. Many of the software vendors have a trial version of 10 - 30 days so you can try it out before you buy it. 

I have also used CorelDraw to create the circles and manually placed them in the design. This method is time consuming and exceedingly tedious, but it can be done. 

I am using a Graphtec cutter with the sticky flock and have also used the "hard" template material. Sticky Flock is easier to use in my opinion, but more expensive.

Dane


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use Hartco 425 and foam backer boards.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

We do like using Sticky Flock ,and have had an employee recently even get a set up to start doing rhinestone transfers with that and a plotter. Here's a quick run through on using it on YouTube: The Basics Make a Rhinestone Transfer with Sticky Flock - YouTube


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I actually did a lot of research and in some ways I have found that yes purchasing sticky flock would be great just to avoid all problems get the job done save time and generate money. I also realize that I own sure cuts a lot pro due to it being the software I use for my vinyl graphics of decals and signs as well as thermoflex for clothing. On the other hand not sure if I read it on this forum, but someone talked about heat pressing some thermoflex against car vinyl to gain a little bit more thickness due to sticky flock being a tiny bit thicker than thermoflex. It would seem as if it would be a bit of a hassle but im going to try that when I get the time just because I have tons of thermofilm and vinyl in stock. Also sure cuts a lot allows you to turn any image into rhinestone template so with that being said im pretty much set just need to purchase some stones and possibly sticky flock if the sticky flock hack doesn't work out. I do have a question regaurding the mils of the stones. The higher the number the smaller the stones?? What size stones are normally used. I don't think my laserpoint would get great consistence small holes like a roland. I have used a roland at some shops ive worked for and theyre great but for my personal business I am unable to afford one so I was thinking of going with a bit bigger stones just not sure. All the rhinestone thing is pretty new to me, being that I am a screen printer and vinylist. Any feedback helps. Thanks. One last thing, whats the difference in the different colors of sticky flock?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

The most common size is ss10, which is about 3mm. SS6 is smaller.

Stones vary in size, so you need to experiment with hole size and spacing to suit your stones, cutter and template material

Sticky flock colours are there for contrast - if your station is pink and you want to create a transfer, you will see the holes easier with a different colour flock. Stones have grey glue, so people often advise staying away from grey flock


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

williekid said:


> ...sure cuts a lot allows you to turn any image into rhinestone template so with that being said im pretty much set just need to purchase some stones and possibly sticky flock if the sticky flock hack doesn't work out. I do have a question regaurding the mils of the stones. The higher the number the smaller the stones?? What size stones are normally used.


Think of the size of your stone sizes as pixels on your TV. The larger the stone the larger the pixel. Analog vs. HD. The smaller the pixel (stone) the more detail you can get with your designs. Considering the designs are almost always going on women's clothing, your pallet for your art will be smaller than what you may be used to.


----------



## Spirit Sparkle (Jul 24, 2012)

On a different forum, a person is always recommending the SC model from US Cutter for cutting sticky flock. A couple of recommendations they have is 1) have a dedicated blade and holder for sticky flock. Otherwise, you are always having to remember what your sweet spot for cutting is and try to find it each time. And 2) Don't cut the pattern first, start with small test cuts and see how they weed and brush. If you don't you might find the holes are too small (ask me how I know ).


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I was just going to get a slim flock blade and new blade holder for mine. Then I could just swap round when I cut flock templates.

I was also going to create a series of different sized holes to see which works best. Perhaps a number of solid squares, each made up of a certain size. brush each of the squares and see which is best. Then use that hole size for that stone type and stone size.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes 20vk that's exactly right. I don't use sticky flock. Hartco and backer board is way cheaper. I have zip lock bags that I store blades, each one is labeled with the material the blade cuts with the down force used on that particular material. I increase the pressure as time goes on and blade starts getting duller until I feel I need a new blade.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Great information, I appreciate all.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a laser 1 and scalp I do flock and use the overcut at 1.00mm. the smaller stones do create a better and detailed design.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can get supplies and templates and see a bunch of videos at http://www.rhinestonetemplates.com/


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

williekid said:


> Has anyone had luck using the laserpoint 2 from us cutters vinyl cutter to make rhinestone templates? Looking at the tutorial off youtube Im having doubts that the cutter will be precise enough to cut that many circles that small.


Yes. You need to set it up correct and slow down the speed. I have the original laser point 24 and it does just fine. For a rhinestone template it doesn't need to be exact any way. Every now and then I I've to take a exacto and finish a few cuts but once you finish a template you can make unlimited transfers.

There is another thread someone recommends another replacement for sticky flock. I'll see if I can find it. Soon as I run out of this roll of sticky flock I am going to give it a try. They claim is much cheaper and cuts easier then sticky flock.


----------

